# javadoc und NetBeans



## strope (9. Aug 2005)

Hallo!
Ich suche hier schon seit einiger Zeit im Forum die Lösung für mein Problem, hab auch schon viel ausprobiert, aber ich krieg's nicht hin...
Ich benutze NetBeans 4.1.
Ich möchte in mein Programm Diagramme einbinden und habe mir dazu  jfreechart-1.0.0-rc1 runtergeladen, wie ich es hier als Empfehlung gelesen habe.
Aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich das jetzt in mein Projekt einbinden soll!
Als Unterordner erhält man nach dem Entpacken: 
- ant
- checkstyle
- lib
- source
und noch ein paar einzelne Dateien.

In lib stehen wohl die entscheidenden jars. Diese hab ich in meinen src-Ordner im Projekt reingeschoben. Ist das soweit richtig?
Dann wollte ich ein Javadoc erstellen. Aber wie ich da genau vorzugehen habe, weiß ich nicht. Ich hab es so probiert:
Die Files aus dem Unterordnert source hab ich beim Erstellen eines neuen Projekts als Existing Sources angegeben und wollte dann über ->Build->Generate Java Doc for ... ein solches erstellen. Es kam dann aber eine Fehlermeldung

```
init:
Warning: Leaving out empty argument '-windowtitle'
Generating Javadoc
Javadoc execution
(...viele Dateipfade...)
BUILD FAILED (total time: 0 seconds)
```
Könnte mir vielleicht jemand beschreiben, was ich WIRKLICH tun muss?

Vielen Dank und Gruß strope


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Aug 2005)

*stöber*
Versuche doch mal zum Erzeugen der Java-Dokumentation das Tool JavaDoc direkt auf die Quellcode-Dateien der Bibliothek anzusetzen. Wie das mit NetBeans funktioniert, weiß ich jetzt nicht - ich habs noch nicht probiert.

Aber wenn du nicht locker lässt, guck ich's mir mal an. :wink:


----------



## Roar (23. Aug 2005)

na für mich sieht das so aus als hättest du javadoc.exe den parameter -windowtitle mitgegeben, aber keinen wert dahinter :S
die warnung sagt nur aus dass javadoc diesen parameter halt auslässt. schmeiß mal den parameter raus (gibts ja sicher irgendwo ne einstellungsseite zu javadoc) oder gib einen titel nach dem -windowtitle parameter an.

edit: wird eigentlich ne dokumentation erstellt? denn eigentlich sollte eine. wenn keine erstellt wird check mal die ganze ausgabe von javadoc, ob da nicht noch ein fehler angezeigt wird.


----------



## strope (23. Aug 2005)

Hallo!

Mittlerweile hab ich mir die Dokumentation zu jfreechart gekauft - da ist ein javadoc dabei.  
Zum Einbinden der Source jars hab ich einen Ordner angelegt, in den ich alle jars extrahiert habe und den dann als Classpath hinzugefügt bei den Systemvariablen, also nicht nur über die Einstellung im NetBeans.... Das scheint mir zwar irgendwie umständlich aber es geht wenigstens.
In NetBeans selber hab ich ne neue Bibliothek angelegt und in deren Einstellungen dann die Pfade der docs angegeben und eben den Classpath.
Wenn jemand ne genauere Beschreibung braucht, dann melden!

Trotzdem danke an euch zwei!

Viele Grüße
strope!


----------

